

Why Immutable Infrastructure? - chillax
https://boxfuse.com/learn/why.html

======
tracker1
I'm not quite sure what this offers over any number of docker/lxc based
systems being developed. Other than maybe they have a slick deploy to AWS.

What about GCE, Azure, Joyent and a number of others?

~~~
tracker1
To answer my own question, this seems to be targeting Java based applications
specifically, with a deploy target of a local VirtualBox or remote AWS deploy.
In some ways, it seems similar to the early .Net SaaS offerings for Azure.

I'm not sure in a world where OpenStack and Docker workflows are taking over
that this service will catch on... Most environments that use Java and .Net
tend to want to deploy to their own internal infrastructure.

------
dschiptsov
To ride on a new, shiny meme?)

~~~
ExpiredLink
Immutable and Agile are the buzzwords of the decade!

~~~
Dewie3
I thought we were done with Agile?

~~~
aikah
Yep, hail "Isomorphic micro-service oriented management."

~~~
contingencies
That's clearly orthogonal to immutability.

